# Tiller with no shear pin or slip clutch help!



## Mcptractor (5 mo ago)

I currently have a old 48” tiller that works great. As I was looking the tiller over I realized there is no slip clutch or shear pin. I am hesitant to run the tiller because I don’t want to mess up anything on the pto side of the tractor. Is it possible to add a shear pin or slip clutch and also I have never seen a pto drive shaft so short and have looked for a replacement with a shear pin. Any help would be great.


----------



## thedukes (Jan 9, 2022)

You can buy a slip clutch /driveline assembly at TSC...not cheap

You also can buy just a slip clutch that slides on tiller shaft and hook your driveline to it.

The bigger issue is...your driveline is already too short.
Clutch will eat 5" or more.,

If you could mount tiller on a quick hitch that will move it back 4.5"...gaining a bit of room.


What is the tractor?

I think your searching for a problem that don't really exist.....

More info.
Is this just to do a garden ? 
or you have bigger plans.

Gear drive or Hydro?


----------



## Mcptractor (5 mo ago)

I have found the add on slip clutches thank you.

I will probably add a quick attach on to the tiller not cheap, but would rather not mess anything up on the tractor.

tractor is just a kubota bx23s and yes for tilling a garden.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Mcptractor said:


> I have found the add on slip clutches thank you.
> 
> I will probably add a quick attach on to the tiller not cheap, but would rather not mess anything up on the tractor.
> 
> tractor is just a kubota bx23s and yes for tilling a garden.


I have the manual for that Yanmar tiller if you are interested.  We just have to figure out the inside width wall-to-wall and the basic configuration to nail the series.

In your pix, there is an ID tag painted over. I bet 100% the model tiller ID info is on there. With that in hand, the tiller replacement parts can be found to identically match up. 

Did the tiller come with the typical Yanmar hiller rear dics too. These tillers can till and hill at the SAME TIME. It's the trade mark of Yanmar.


----------



## BigPapaYams (5 mo ago)

bmaverick said:


> I have the manual for that Yanmar tiller if you are interested.  We just have to figure out the inside width wall-to-wall and the basic configuration to nail the series.
> 
> In your pix, there is an ID tag painted over. I bet 100% the model tiller ID info is on there. With that in hand, the tiller replacement parts can be found to identically match up.
> 
> Did the tiller come with the typical Yanmar hiller rear dics too. These tillers can till and hill at the SAME TIME. It's the trade mark of Yanmar.


 BMaverick - I have a similar Yanmar tiller that came with my F145D. (see attached photos) Would you please send me the manual you referred to above? If it isn't the same exact tiller, at least it gives me some info to use going forward. 

Many thanks


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

BigPapaYams said:


> BMaverick - I have a similar Yanmar tiller that came with my F145D. (see attached photos) Would you please send me the manual you referred to above? If it isn't the same exact tiller, at least it gives me some info to use going forward.
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> ...


RCA1205P

I'll look on the manual site tonight. Tillers ending in XX05 are rare types. More custom than traditional ones ending in XX00, XX01, XX02, XX03. Some series run up to XX07. The first two XX digits is the width of the tiller. The first letter are the family. Your tiller has a parent family of RC. RCA is the first generation from it. RCB, RCC and the like follow after them. 

Why say all of that? Because certain tiller were specifically designed for soil conditions and crops. Even the tine types and the staggering rotation of the tines are all defined in those families. 

The very first letter is R. R = rotary. This applies to the Gray Market tillers and not the US/UK/Canada tillers. 

YanmarFever has a vast knowledge on these tillers. I'm just putting the pieces together to retain the history.


----------

